# Can I make living from surf casting?



## wagner (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi there
I’m a person with no prior fishing experience. 
I live in Egypt (which has long shores on Red sea & Mediterranean Sea)
I’m unemployed person
So, I was wondering if I can make living from “surf fishing”
I know that it takes time, practicing & patience to master fishing and discover the suitable region & technique for fishing
So, I will invest some money to buy good fishing equipment.
And I will invest (say 1 year) to practice & learn about fishing.
My question is: can I make living on surf fishing?
“Make living”: means that I need to hunt nearly (40 kilograms of fish per week ) 

I really appreciate (& need) all your answers 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Just guessing here, but getting a boat would probably be more ideal when you get to that point. I've heard of commercial surf fishermen here in the U.S. and what I know is that they use as many rods as the law allows. What would be even more productive, though, would be to use gill nets from the beach, which I've heard of people doing.

Someone on this forum also described the Ike Jime method of killing fish once you catch them (look it up on Youtube), which makes for Sashimi-grade fish that stays fresh longer and gets a much better price on the market. Ask local restaurants what they want, or anyone else you intend on selling to. Find out what's in demand and what will sell best for the least amount of effort. And read up on marketing and salesmanship.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Uhhh No
Next question


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Hahahahahaha


----------

